# FreeBSD on Macbook 12"



## ehrlich (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 11 on my Macbook 12" retina, but I encountered the following problem: once the system loads and appears the Welcome Menu, where I can chose between install, shell or LiveCD, I cannot move on because the keyboard is not working. The only key working, luckily, is the power on/off. 
Is it a problem with the kernel, drivers? How can I solve it?

Thanks


----------



## coredumb (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi ehrlich,
for everyone to better understand your problem and to get some hopefully useful answers or suggestions, I'd recommend providing more details on what you did exactly when that behaviour occurred. 

Have you tried an external USB keyboard?


----------

